# Want to hunt Ohio?



## brock ratcliff (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 300+ acres available for a very limited number of hunters this season. The rates are very reasonable. This is a property I have hunted over the past several years, but have no intention of hunting it this year due to my son wanting to hunt one specific buck that is NOT on this property. (See attached photo)







The farm has had very little hunting pressure over the last several years, deer numbers and trophy potential are both very good. A quality hunt is guaranteed, a trophy is not! These are wild, free-ranging whitetails. With this farm being one of my favorite places to hunt, I am keeping access minimal. If one of you would like to make the trip alone, the entire place is yours for the duration of your visit! If a group would like to come down, no groups larger than 3. Then entire season (Last Saturday in Sept. through the first Sunday in February) is open... you pick your week.
I have arrange for food and lodging at Holly Hills Preserve, which is only 10 minutes from the property. The lodge is first-rate, comfortable, clean, welcoming, and the food is fantastic! There are penned deer to watch, and an afternoon pheasant shoot is only a request away. They have a kennel full of German Shorthairs that are about as impressive as any on Earth! Though guests may stay at Holly Hills, this is not one of their hunts. The owner is a friend and he agreed to help with lodging ...
I am not an outfitter, but I have been a successful bow hunter for over 30 years. I will do all I can to make guest's hunt as safe, successful and enjoyable as I can. This is a great property, don't hesitate as this is a VERY limited opportunity!
PM, or contact Brock @ 937 205 6000.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Oct 6, 2008)

I put up a camera on Saturday. A couple of young bucks started showing up right away...


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

What's the cost per hunter for the week? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## boovid (Feb 8, 2010)

Could you send me info on rates and location? Thanks


----------



## walleye174 (Apr 15, 2009)

Need some rates please


----------

